# المنتديات الأردنية > المنتدى العسكري الاردني >  صور لقوات حفظ السلام الاردنية في هايتي

## adel maayah

*بعض الصور التي تمثل الدور العظيم الذي تقوم به قوات حفظ السلام الاردنية.*
*يحفظهم الله برعايته ويديم ابو حسين*

----------


## Bashar qasaimeh

الله حيهم النشامى

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

الله يحفضهم ..................ويعينهم على الغربة

----------


## عاشق الحصن

الله معهم

----------


## بنت الشديفات

الله حيهم النشامى ما احلاهم  :04f8b3e14f:  :04f8b3e14f:

----------


## adel maayah

> *بعض الصور التي تمثل الدور العظيم الذي تقوم به قوات حفظ السلام الاردنية.*
> *يحفظهم الله برعايته ويديم ابو حسين*


 
*المزيد من الصور*

----------


## تحية عسكريه

الله يحيهم بواسل الجيش العربي رافعين الراس دايما وين ما كان

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مشكوووور يا صديقي على الموضوع 

و الله يعطيك الف الف عافيه

----------


## العالي عالي

الله يكون معاهم ويرجعهم بسلامة

----------


## الطيار

موضو ع رائع

----------


## جواد عمر

الله يحميكم يا نشامى الوطن

----------


## mylife079

الله يحفظهم ويكون معهم 


 :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------

